# Phrasing Lesson - 3 licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

In this Phrasing Lesson, I teach how to take one phrase to create 3 different licks.(Bonus - Learn Minor Triads).

Hoping this will open up the fretboard a bit for those who have trouble finding chord tones fast. Triads can be viewed as the 3 most basic Chord Tones (1-3-5).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert thank you so much for helping me to become a better guitar player! This is a really cool lesson! I love it! I am going to use this at my next rehearsal when we do a blues improve! Great ideas!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, glad you liked it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert I just happened on your You tube channel and saw your 12 barre blues with rhythm and solo! I heard it once and knew that I was capable of playing this! I went to your website and bought it! I can hardly wait to take this to my next rehearsal and they start playing a blues and I can play this!! this is really cool! I am going to really rock the house with this! Thank you so much for this amazing lesson! It is worth every penny and a lot more! I am going to seriously look at your entire website. You are playing "my" music! I never really looked at your website before but I could kick myself for not finding out about it sooner! I am all over YouTube!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

There are so many cool lessons there! I love your cool licks 1 an 2! 

Most of your lessons are very doable. I am at a level where lessons like these are amazing. Gives me different and a whole different perspective on my playing! Your going to be seeing my paychecks from now on! lol So many different things to take to rehearsal with me and be a one woman show an just dazzle everyone. I am so excited. It's 1:33 and I can hardly wait to get home and practice tomorrow after work. I feel like a little kid Christmas morning. You make me very motivated because I can really handle now what your teaching. I going to reach another level of playing by just following your advice on your lessons! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Lola, that is very nice of you. Thank you very much.


----------

